# Seal Inc dry mounting press



## JSD (Jan 21, 2011)

I have the oportunity to get hold of an old Seal Inc. dry mount press.  It has a temperature range of 180 to 350 degrees.  Can I use this on inkjet photo papers?  Will the heat spoil the print? Are the laminating tissues still available?  Thanks for any help you can give.  JSD


----------



## Opher (Jan 21, 2011)

you will want about 190-200 degrees.  anything over 200 is risky.  But i would go for it


----------



## ann (Jan 21, 2011)

we have mounted inkjet prints with no problems, you might want to consider making or buying a weight platen to put on the print with a protective cover as it cools off it will try to lift itself off the backboard. The weight prevents that from happening


----------



## JSD (Jan 21, 2011)

Opher and Ann, thanks for the suggestions.  I need to run it through it's paces and make sure it works, then decide.  Thanks, JSD


----------



## ann (Jan 22, 2011)

you could also tip in or hinge as inkjet paper will not curl as does silver paper does.


----------

